# Need a little weight for casting but not sinking too fast?



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Pick out your favorite sinker mold and cast a plastic sinker or lure head. Of course you can use a jig mold too but, chances are, it won't run right.

Spray a little PAM or other non stick cooking spray on your mold. If you use a pull pin, spray it too. (often if you are going to pour many.) I inject *HOT GLUE *right into the mold. Hot Glue comes in lots of colors including glitter colors.

Hot Glue heads and sinkers work well when you need a little extra weight for casting but don't want your bait or lure to sink too fast.

If anybody *REALLY* needs to see this, I can cast some. 

I've been doing this for many years.


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

I REALLY need to see this. If you would please sir.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*If I don't respond in a couple of days, rattle my cage.*

Gotta mow grass and turn compost piles tomorrow. Hot work. If I feel like it afterward, I'll pour a few and photo the process.

If you don't see it in a couple of days, holler.


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

Take your time, I appreciate it whenever it is convenient for you.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I have the mold ready but I can't find the hot glue gun.*

I'll have to use my wife's glue gun and she absolutely forbade me to use colored glue or glue with glitter. I guess you will have to be satisfied with an opaque jig head.


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

That would be fine. It will still show me what I need to do. Thanks


----------



## MikeJ (Jun 29, 2012)

I tried making some last night and tried them out this morning. Great tip. Thanks.


----------

